# Inexpensive Tools and Think



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Just as thought here and not to condemn anyone or anything. Just something to think about.

Yes, you can buy that inexpensive tool for the quick job. 

HOWEVER

What is going to happen later when you think, "Oh, I can use that cheap tool to do..." And then several jobs later the tool fails.

If you KNOW that you are never going to use the inexpensive tool a second time, then the tool is a bargain. (As most IT people will tell you, "Never say never".) The better choice may be to purchase a tool of a bit higher quality.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There was a time, many many years ago, that i would purchase tools based on price and I learned very quickly that when it comes to tools purchases, in the majority of cases, you get what you pay for. I now don't care what I pay for a tool. Getting it on sale is nice, but I will take paying full price for a quality tool over getting a piece of junk for cheap any day. I have tools that I have purchased that I don't use very often, but it's nice that when I need it, it's reliable. That's just my two cents.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

A few months ago, I whipped out a project using a cheap HF die grinder. Forgot I even had it, 2 drops of oil, fired right up using it to clean up some welds. No chatter at all, think I paid less than $10.00, maybe 30 years ago. Probably the same model they sell today.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rrich said:


> ...The better choice may be to purchase a tool of a bit higher quality.


In the long run, I think more often than not, you'll get what you pay for, but there are plenty of exceptions, and there are some excellent ways to buy quality for less money. 

I think one of the best things you can do to improve the quality of your tools on a tight budget, is to *study the marketplace*. Learn the good stuff from the mediocre, and know when the good stuff is priced right! Patience can really pay off if you *buy the deals,* so you don't have to settle on lesser tools.

*Good used tools* can provide a great opportunity to get a higher quality tool at an inexpensive price. 

*Clearance prices* can net great tools at 50 cents on the dollar, or less (Onsrud blades on Ebay are a great recent example...also, anyone remember the PC690LR and PC343K package deal for $89 shipped from Amazon?). This list could go one for a long time.

*Refurbished tools* can also lead to some incredible bargains (ie: $67 shipped for a Hitachi M12VC or $99 shipped for a Milwaukee 5615). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

A while back, I went to HF to get a recip saw, 'cause I didn't want to subject my Milwaukee to the nastiness(sewer job). Still got it, and still use it on 'nasty jobs' durned thing won't die


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Very often, paying more $$ for a tool will get you a nicer paint job, and a more recognizable name brand and nothing more. And sometimes less... I have several HF tools that I would happily compare against the more popular name brands similar models. This is of course not universally true. For example, my HF #34706 12x36 lathe is right up there usability wise with the Jet JWL1236 that it clones. And it is actually better reviewed than similar clones from Grizzly and others. However my HF mortiser, well it has some pretty serious faults that are obvious at first glance (screwy fence / hold downs). It can be made to work right, but then again, if you started off with say a Shop Fox mortiser, you wouldn't be having to tweak anything...

It's all in the individual tool... And to be blunt, spending more money on higher end tools doesn't make you a better woodworker, it just means you have more money wrapped up in your tools that could otherwise have been spent on materials for projects...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There is not a think wrong with "cheap" tools. Usually they are good for the purpose for which you buy them. I would not condem the tools nor the person who purchases them.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen several sides........

>Doctor/Lawyer crowd with 15k+$$ pcs of equip,who won't know how to fully utilize it if they live to be a hundred.(no offense to those fine professions)

>Seen the type....."my ___ is bigger than yours".Never mind the fact they have zero work to put on it or through it....or the pwr consumption on a pce they're only using 10% of its capabilty....but hey,its bigger badder than yours?

>Heres one thats baffleing.....how cheap can you be?Somehow its a badge of honor to buy,fabricate or "hillbilly" tooling/equip and somehow muddle through whtever the project....then claim it was all done for less money than those DA's buying more expensive equip.

>Matching paint...."all my equip is XYZ"....well,just because?


None of the above really bothers me in and upon itself.....its when one wears it on their sleeve as some sort of badge? of authority....thats when I start to get in "flip-off" mode.Theres pride of ownership and then theres the negative or false pride in it.We have alot of tools and equip here that belonged to the ancestry....I'm most prideful that its still gets used....not that it somehow is "cool" or "hip thing to do",hand planes come to mind.BW


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

I certainly try to buy the better tool if I can afford it. But doesn't seem one can buy by brands anymore but by the actual tool model itself. Perhaps, that's why I buy most of my stuff used via local selling sites and auctions.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I used to buy sandpaper based on the price. Boy is *THAT* a mistake !!!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> I've seen several sides........
> 
> >Doctor/Lawyer crowd with 15k+$$ pcs of equip,who won't know how to fully utilize it if they live to be a hundred.(no offense to those fine professions)
> 
> ...


I like that point of view. In reality, the only thing guaranteed in buying a more expensive or less expensive tool is that you spent more or less money. 

I've rarely bought an item from HF that I've been disappointed in, usually because I try to do my research first. My bandsaw is great, as is my compressor. I've had a few clamps break. I bought a dead blow for $10, when I see other places selling them for over $20. What's the added value?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

To answer your question about deadblows, there is a huge difference in quality. Most of the cheap hammers are not good for locating a part in wood, especially metal working. A good dead blow will locate a part, and stop. The cheapies have too much bounce back, but may be OK for some jobs.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

My personal experience is different. I used the one I bought and the one I compared it against and couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

To me an "inexpensive" tool is the one of similar good quality/performance that costs much less making it a better "value" and a "cheap" tool is one that is poorly made and does not perform or last like a "better" one no matter what it cost. 
I have lots of inexpensive quality tools purchased on clearance/craigslist/searching for deals etc as knotscott mentioned however I don't think I would use "cheaply made" tools even if I were a hobbyist and didn't use my tools for many hours each day as I do.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/cheap-router-bits-22549/


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

once i was changin the oil in my truck, and i noticed that my brother in law had not returned my set of "name-brand" wrenches he had borrowed. so i ran down to the local auto-zone and purchasd one open end box wrench. as i got under my truck, placed the wrench on the oil pan bolt and turned it, the open end snapped off, leaving one jaw only . it looked like it was made of plastic. so sometimes the quality is reflected by the low price.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

desertforest said:


> once i was changin the oil in my truck, and i noticed that my brother in law had not returned my set of "name-brand" wrenches he had borrowed. so i ran down to the local auto-zone and purchasd one open end box wrench. as i got under my truck, placed the wrench on the oil pan bolt and turned it, the open end snapped off, leaving one jaw only . it looked like it was made of plastic. so sometimes the quality is reflected by the low price.


Bad analogy. I have had the same thing happen with brand spanking new Snap On sockets... And trust me, Snap On is anything but cheap...


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you dbhost. so you're saying you also made a bad analogy with snapon tools :blink:


----------

